# Escalation Reply



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I recently escalated my wife's application to get the latest status update and i received the following reply back…



> Dear XXXXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> ...


Has anyone else received a similar or the same response and been granted their visa or was it rejected?

@Joppa, any advice please?

The reason, I'm concerned/worried is because the response states I will be contacted by VAC once the documents are ready for collection. Ok fine. BUT it doesn't state that I will receive any emails or contact from the BHC ([email protected]) once the application has been processed/concluded etc.

Does anyone know if this is a bad sign that the visa will be rejected?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Previously, if you received 2 emails from [email protected], one saying application processed and the other saying concluded + displaying a unique REF, this meant the visa was 100% granted.

Since this month of Feb at least, if you do not receive any emails from the above email address and only receive an email/call from VAC, it's an indication that the visa has been rejected.

This is according to some recent applicants who received the email from the above address + the VAC email/call and got the visa. Those who only got a call/email from VAC were rejected.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't read anything into it. There is no secret code or anything hidden in emails showing success or rejection. You just have to wait till you get your passport and other documents back.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

You're so right!!

She got the visa today! And I didn't get a single email. She only got a call from VAC telling her to come and collect the passport n documents. 

Thank you for all the advice you gave when I was completing the applications.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

How soon does my wife need to travel to the UK after getting her settlement visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Within 3 months of 'valid from' date so that enough time left to complete 30-month UK residence needed for renewal.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

i.need.help said:


> How soon does my wife need to travel to the UK after getting her settlement visa?


Congratulations!
The initial visa is good for 33 months, with the first 3 extra months to allow for moving arrangements. To stay on schedule for FLR and ILR, she needs to reside in the UK for at least 30 months prior to applying for FLR. If she arrives with less than 30 months left, she would have to apply again, extending the total time required, and added expense. Technically, she can enter the UK and thus activate the visa any time up until it expires. Be sure she enters the UK at a border checkpoint that will activate the visa (coming in through Ireland doesn't do this).


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks!

Her visa is for 2.5 years…. Not 33 months. Is this also normal? When should she travel to the UK based on the time granted to her 2.5 years?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

i.need.help said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Her visa is for 2.5 years…. Not 33 months. Is this also normal? When should she travel to the UK based on the time granted to her 2.5 years?


Have you double-checked the date range on her visa? Settlement visas received after the rule change are for 33 months - 3 months for arrangements, 2.5 years residency requirement. If her total time is less than 33 months, you should contact them as it is an error.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you sure? What are the 'valid from' and 'valid until' dates on the visa?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> Have you double-checked the date range on her visa? Settlement visas received after the rule change are for 33 months - 3 months for arrangements, 2.5 years residency requirement. If her total time is less than 33 months, you should contact them as it is an error.





Joppa said:


> Are you sure? What are the 'valid from' and 'valid until' dates on the visa?


Valid from FEB/2015 to NOV/2017 = 33 months right?

So she has 3 months to enter the UK ? She will be making trips back during her 33 month stay.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So provided she enters UK by May, she will be fine. She can take trips out provided her main home remains in UK (i.e. for holidays, visiting friends and relatives, business trips etc).


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I won't be travelling with my spouse when she arrives in the UK, even though I stated that I will be when applying. Will this be ok? I'll be at the airport to collect her.

Once she's come over, will she be entitled to free NHS healthcare ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes and yes.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

What's the difference the 5 year route and 10 year route? Why would anyone choose the longer route before they can become a British Citizen?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

10-year route is called Long Residence and it's for those who can't get settlement in any other way, such as 5 years under family route, UK ancestry or certain points based system leave. It's often used by students whose stay doesn't count towards settlement (nowadays there is a limit on how long you can stay as student, normally 5 years, except those doing medicine etc).


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> 10-year route is called Long Residence and it's for those who can't get settlement in any other way, such as 5 years under family route, UK ancestry or certain points based system leave. It's often used by students whose stay doesn't count towards settlement (nowadays there is a limit on how long you can stay as student, normally 5 years, except those doing medicine etc).


Ok thanks.

So after 5 years can my wife become a British Citizen ?

(why does the cookie message keep popping up even when I've clicked Continue like a 100 times. Only happens with this site, not others).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

i.need.help said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> So after 5 years can my wife become a British Citizen ?
> 
> (why does the cookie message keep popping up even when I've clicked Continue like a 100 times. Only happens with this site, not others).


After 5 years and passing the Life in the UK test your wife applies for ILR. After she has ILR she can immediately apply for UK citizenship. 

There is a discussion about the cookie banner in the Expat Forum/Site Help Forum.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> After 5 years and passing the Life in the UK test your wife applies for ILR. After she has ILR she can immediately apply for UK citizenship.
> 
> There is a discussion about the cookie banner in the Expat Forum/Site Help Forum.


So assuming hopefully she passes her test and is granted ILR how long is this process before she's granted Citizenship? Can it all happen in the 5th year or ?

Also will she need to take another English language test or not?

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

She has to fill out the citizenship application after receiving ILR. Who knows how long those applications will be taking in 5 year's time.

For ILR she has to have passed an English test at B1 or higher.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FWIW, the current timeframe for naturalisation is 3-6 months, which has stayed fairly constant over the past few years. When approved for citizenship, she has to attend citizenship ceremony at the town hall (usually), for which there may be a delay. Smaller authorities hold ceremonies less often than bigger ones. For extra cost, around £100-£150, she can have a private ceremony with shorter wait.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Hypothetically, what happens IF a spouse fails one of her tests or is refused their application after 5 years?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It means she can't apply for settlement and has to extend her leave.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It means she can't apply for settlement and has to extend her leave.


That's good, at least they don't send the spouse back.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To extend, she has to meet the financial requirement (post-2012 case) or maintenance requirement (pre-2012), and if she doesn't meet this or other requirements, she will be refused extension and will be told to leave, or if she doesn't, will be arrested and removed (deported).


----------



## Saritha Puchakayala (Oct 14, 2015)

Dear P. Saritha,

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, please provide us the following information so
that we can escalate your case. Please note that you have already provided
some of the information however, we have requested the information below
through the link*https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk*to make sure
that we have correct details to investigate the case:

Type of escalation:
GWF Reference Number:
IHS reference:
Passport Number:
Name of the applicant:
Date of Birth:
Country where applying:
Location of the VAC:
Type of visa:
Date of biometrics:
Brief Reason of escalation:

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at*https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select "E-Mail form" and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Is any bad to think


----------



## Saritha Puchakayala (Oct 14, 2015)

Weather I can reply it or not


----------



## Saritha Puchakayala (Oct 14, 2015)

Joppa can u pls help in this regard 
I applied settlement visa spouse case bio metrics done on Aug 21 still no reply so I have replied them and they asking for escalation so what I can reply for the reason of escalation can you reply me


----------

